
Software Product Granularity: building depth-first vs. breadth-first - revorad
http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2010/6/3/software-product-granularity-building-depth-first-vs-breadth.html
======
j_baker
Am I missing something, or is this the old top-down vs bottom-up debate given
a different name?

(I'm genuinely asking too...)

